

Techstars Community launched - garbowza
http://www.techstars.org/community/

======
mattmaroon
I'm surprised they didn't just use the Hacker News source and make the same
site but with different colors.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Why would they do that?

~~~
mattmaroon
Well, they just ripped off their application and business model. Why start
doing something original now?

~~~
mariorz
They didn't rip off their application, I think that was a different company
from Seattle not Boulder... and that wasn't really a bad thing to do either
BTW.

Seed investment for equity is hardly a new business model nor was it invented
by YC.

~~~
mattmaroon
No, trust me, it was Techstars.

[http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/03/anyone-else-
notice-...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/03/anyone-else-notice-that-
techstars-and-y.html)

And doing the seed equity in batches with a 3 month "camp" format and a demo
day near the end is pretty original.

------
rms
Interesting just how different it is from this site.

An invite code, not sure if more people can use it:

Invitation Code: friends3253

~~~
gaika
Wonder what their Myers-Briggs personality types would be :)

------
ajkirwin
I signed up, as I got one of those funky codes.

